

Private Companies Will Take Money Public Companies Don't Want - brunooo
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-03-24/private-companies-will-take-money-public-companies-don-t-want

======
brunooo
Matt Levine with one of the most clever lines (as often) regarding the
changing valuation dynamics:

"The public stock markets are increasingly about capital return rather than
capital raising."

------
rsp1984
How about the public companies _themselves_ (rather than investors) put the
money into private companies in related sectors, via M&A or venture arms? This
certainly paid off for Yahoo when it bought a chunk of Alibaba.

Not sure it's wise to put the money back into investors hands where there's
less domain knowledge than in the companies the money came from.

~~~
PakG1
Many companies do this already though? It's difficult for me to think of a
well-known public company that doesn't do this. If the public company is worth
only a single digit billion dollar value or lower, then OK. But if it's worth
more, especially triple digit billions, I think they generally all do this
already.

